# How much can a salary be negotiated?



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

I currently have a job offer in Dubai and am speaking with two other companies based there. My role would be as a specialist in the Architectural/Engineering industry. I’m curious to what extent salaries can be negotiated. In speaking with friends living in UAE and researching forums (this one especially), it seems that negotiating salary is simply a part of the process.

Obviously, the amount a company is willing to negotiate is based on many variables. As far as my background, I am a US citizen. I have a BS and MS engineering degrees from a top 10 engineering school. I have 6 years of work experience in New York City. I am certainly qualified for the position that is being offered. The company’s ownership has expressed great interest from the start.

I received an offer letter almost immediately, but it was definitely lower than what I think I’m worth. Is there a rule of thumb on how much companies are willing to negotiate: 20%? 30% 50% 100%?? I’ve already begun negotiating my compensation package but don’t want to be overly aggressive and risk losing my existing offer. I also don’t want to underestimate how much they’re willing to negotiate and end up missing out on a better salary.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pachito13 said:


> I currently have a job offer in Dubai and am speaking with two other companies based there. My role would be as a specialist in the Architectural/Engineering industry. I’m curious to what extent salaries can be negotiated. In speaking with friends living in UAE and researching forums (this one especially), it seems that negotiating salary is simply a part of the process.
> 
> Obviously, the amount a company is willing to negotiate is based on many variables. As far as my background, I am a US citizen. I have a BS and MS engineering degrees from a top 10 engineering school. I have 6 years of work experience in New York City. I am certainly qualified for the position that is being offered. The company’s ownership has expressed great interest from the start.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The key for any company is what value you can add to them - how much extra business you can bring or how quickly and effectively you can complete a project.
In some ways, somebody already working in the region and with a local, proven track record is in a better negotiating position (especially if they can bring existing clients over to the new company).
What makes you different to the other candidates or members of their existing team?
One approach might be the "puppy dog" approach - offer to work for them at the salary offered but get in writing that it will be lifted by your desired amount after a certain time period - 3 or 6 months, once you have done what you have said you can do.
Don't forget - minimum 3 month probation period in UAE labour contracts and you can be terminated, without reason during this period.
You are simply another company "asset" or tool - you need to carefully work out what you are worth to the company and not over or under value yourself.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pachito13 said:


> I currently have a job offer in Dubai and am speaking with two other companies based there. My role would be as a specialist in the Architectural/Engineering industry. I’m curious to what extent salaries can be negotiated. In speaking with friends living in UAE and researching forums (this one especially), it seems that negotiating salary is simply a part of the process.
> 
> Obviously, the amount a company is willing to negotiate is based on many variables. As far as my background, I am a US citizen. I have a BS and MS engineering degrees from a top 10 engineering school. I have 6 years of work experience in New York City. I am certainly qualified for the position that is being offered. The company’s ownership has expressed great interest from the start.
> 
> ...


I moved from the US for a premium over my US salary of 20% plus I receive paid housing, vehicle and mobile plus a yearly bonus of about 3 months salary. I would not come over for less than a similar 20% increase plus housing and if you are asking for much above that it would be reaching in my opinion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you could tell them what your salary expectation is. As Steve said, a common practice is to have a raise negotiated for after the probation period is completed - I've pretty much always done this.


----------



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> I moved from the US for a premium over my US salary of 20% plus I receive paid housing, vehicle and mobile plus a yearly bonus of about 3 months salary. I would not come over for less than a similar 20% increase plus housing and if you are asking for much above that it would be reaching in my opinion.


Thank you for the quick response. Was your offer 20% more than your salary before or after US taxes?

This employer keeps focusing on my after tax salary. Yes, it would be a slight bump from my after tax salary, however, the employer seems to be the sole benefactor of the income tax free laws.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pachito13 said:


> This employer keeps focusing on my after tax salary. Yes, it would be a slight bump from my after tax salary, however, the employer seems to be the sole benefactor of the income tax free laws.


Yes, some are so fixated with that... You have to remember though that you get no benefits here. I'm not sure what it's like where you live now but you might have some benefits that we don't get here. No unemployment benefit, no free healthcare (employer has to pay for health insurance but they might be stingy and only get the cheapest one possible so if you need healthcare you have to pay for a lot yourself, all dental for example) and no pension. If you lose your job here there is nothing to fall back on. You either look for another job swiftly (not easy) or go back home. 

You also need to take into consideration the big start up costs here. Deposits left, right and centre and the rent would need to be paid upfront in 1-4 cheques usually. Make sure they pay for your accommodation when you initially arrive, for at least a month. You need that time for the visa process and bank account opening etc.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pachito13 said:


> Thank you for the quick response. Was your offer 20% more than your salary before or after US taxes?
> 
> This employer keeps focusing on my after tax salary. Yes, it would be a slight bump from my after tax salary, however, the employer seems to be the sole benefactor of the income tax free laws.


My increase was on my gross salary, I would never include any tax benefits in an offer when comparing. For one, any income over $100k is taxed at a high rate, my housing is taxed at that high rate, my company car is supposed to be taxed. And what happens if the US law changes and they tax at 100%? Is your employer will to increase your salary 5% for the new VAT next year?

Dubai is far more expensive than most of the US (except maybe big cities), you will need this extra cash. I even made them make up the 6.5% my employer was contributing to my social security in my compensation.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Another factor to keep in mind is who the employer is.

Is it a large, well known western firm like Atkins or AECOM? 

If it's a smaller, locally based firm with no name presence in the US, I would not contemplate the offer because it makes it much more difficult to find a good job when you return to the US someday if the US employers don't know the firm. There are also other reasons why I wouldn't work for smaller local outfits (they tend to have much worse management, including the standard HR issues).


----------



## Alina jain (Feb 14, 2017)

*What points must I remember in salary negotiations?
*As stated several times in this website, there is no minimum wage law in the UAE and salary is a negotiated price between you and your prospective employer. Report to an interview prepared to haggle. Haggling is a huge part of UAE salary negotiation and you’d do well to get used to it. Learn how to sell yourself effectively and convincingly. Do your research to get a feel of the going rates. However, keep in mind that what you’d finally get depends on what the employer perceives to be your value to the company.

*What other benefits or perks may be negotiated?
*Relocation assistance
Private medical insurance
Annual return tickets
Accommodation and transportation allowances
Vehicle allowance
Mobile phone allowance
Furnishing (for accommodation) allowance
Food allowance


----------



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

QOFE said:


> Yes, some are so fixated with that... You have to remember though that you get no benefits here. I'm not sure what it's like where you live now but you might have some benefits that we don't get here


Thank you, that is a good point. Seeing as roughly 30% of my current salary goes to taxes, there are definitely some benefits that I am paying towards.


----------



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> My increase was on my gross salary...
> Dubai is far more expensive than most of the US (except maybe big cities), you will need this extra cash. I even made them make up the 6.5% my employer was contributing to my social security in my compensation.


That's great to hear. I'd honestly be content at matching my gross salary. The amount I would save on federal, state and city taxes would be worth it

I live in New York, so I don't think there's tremendous difference in cost of living. It really depends on what lifestyle you're looking for


----------



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> Another factor to keep in mind is who the employer is.
> 
> Is it a large, well known western firm like Atkins or AECOM?
> 
> If it's a smaller, locally based firm with no name presence in the US, I would not contemplate the offer because it makes it much more difficult to find a good job when you return to the US someday if the US employers don't know the firm. There are also other reasons why I wouldn't work for smaller local outfits (they tend to have much worse management, including the standard HR issues).


This is a Dubai based company with 100+ people. I'm not worried about finding work in the US. My experience here thus far would make it very easy to find a job upon return 

As long as they pay me well, I'm not concerned with poor management, haha


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pachito13 said:


> This is a Dubai based company with 100+ people. I'm not worried about finding work in the US. My experience here thus far would make it very easy to find a job upon return
> 
> As long as they pay me well, I'm not concerned with poor management, haha


You soon will be!


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Those are known as 'famous last words'.  Hope all turns out well, though


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Supply and demand and your knowledge of both.


----------



## pachito13 (Feb 13, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> You soon will be!



Forgot to update the thread, but happy to say that I accepted an offer in Dubai a couple weeks ago. For those wondering and doing their research to move to Dubai, I was able to negotiate my initial offer of 17k/mo to 30k/mo. This took some back and forth but I played hardball the entire way as the company seemed a bit desperate. I was also speaking to a couple other companies which helped negotiating the offer. I'm sure I could've negotiated for more but am just happy to finally be making this move ( 8 year goal). I'm hopeful that if I put in a lot of work early on, that I'll be able to renegotiate my salary later on in the year.

Supply and demand


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a huge jump in salary - from 17-30K. I don't think I've ever seen or heard of anything like that before in my 10 years in the UAE. A 17k role is very different from a 30k role. 

I'm doubly impressed because the market is moribund and firms are more likely to be laying off staff rather than hiring (I'm also in A/E/C) and there's plenty of talent already in the UAE chasing work. Not saying I doubt you because I don't, but you must have a niche offering that makes you highly desirable to the firms interested in you.

Good luck with your firm. They will will want their pound of blood


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

You say you hold qualifications from a top 10 Engineering school in the US and with 6 years of experience. Why are you even dealing with a such a company. There are great companies out there. 



pachito13 said:


> Forgot to update the thread, but happy to say that I accepted an offer in Dubai a couple weeks ago. For those wondering and doing their research to move to Dubai, I was able to negotiate my initial offer of 17k/mo to 30k/mo. This took some back and forth but I played hardball the entire way as the company seemed a bit desperate. I was also speaking to a couple other companies which helped negotiating the offer. I'm sure I could've negotiated for more but am just happy to finally be making this move ( 8 year goal). I'm hopeful that if I put in a lot of work early on, that I'll be able to renegotiate my salary later on in the year.
> 
> Supply and demand


----------

